# Topics > Unmanned vehicles >  Unmanned and autonomous systems, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lockheed Martin

lockheedmartin.com/us/what-we-do/aerospace-defense/unmanned-systems.html

----------


## Airicist

Lockheed Martin: autonomy is human more

Published on Feb 12, 2018




> At Lockheed Martin, we believe the future of autonomy isn’t human-less. It’s human more. Whether optionally manned or unmanned, we're realizing a future that keeps humans out of harm’s way, makes the world safer, and brings people home everywhere – every time.

----------

